# Gaming Sessel



## King_Sony (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mir demnächst einen gamming Sessel zulegen, da mein Sitzsack langsam ausgediehnt hat. Hat vll. jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar. Hier mal ein Pic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sony


----------



## Roadstar (9. Dezember 2009)

Was kostet denn das Ding? Wenn es 150€ oder mehr, dann kauf die lieber einen Relaxsessel mit Hocker,ggf mit Massage funktion
z.B.
Relaxsessel / Fernsehsessel mit Massagefunktion, beige: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
http://www.maxstore.de/Relaxsessel-Fernsehsessel-mit-Massagefunktion-schwarz-39983.html
oder einen ohne Massagefunktion,gibt es schon für 140-150 bei diversen Shops.Man kann auch einen guten Bürostuhl kaufen. So einen Gaming Seat/Sessel habe ich auch schon für 90~€ gesehen,aber der hat doch keine Armlehnen und ich denke nicht,dass er so bequem ist 
Aber deine Entscheidung.Vor allem du musst mit den Rückenschmerzen leben,wenn du in dem Stuhl nicht bequem bzw starr sitzen musst


----------

